# Doctor Who picture posted



## SteveR (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi all, just to let you know that I have posted a new Doctor Who picture in the gallery.

http://www.chronicles-network.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/457

Any critiscism and comments glady received.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## kyektulu (Jun 25, 2006)

*Great pic!*


----------

